# Which of these doe kids would you buy?



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm looking to add some good savanna and boers to my doe herd. I know these aren't the best pictures to go off of but they are what I have. Which kids do you like the best? White ones are Savannas and 3 months old. Red ones are boers and 4 months old. Traditional Boer is 3 months old.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

The solid red boers look by far the healthiest. How many are you getting?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I was thinking about getting 2 Savanna & 2 boers. The savanna’s are registered 88%. The boers are commercial so not registered.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What are you wanting them for? Improve on meat coverage? Show? Jackpots?


----------



## Jackson Creek Boer Goats (Sep 6, 2020)

the red one look like the best ones


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Just to improve and increase my commercial meat goat herd.


----------



## Jackson Creek Boer Goats (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm kinda partial to the red ones


----------



## Jackson Creek Boer Goats (Sep 6, 2020)

I think the boers are the best way to go. But I dont really know a lot about the savannas


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If your planning to get 2 of each and are set on buying from this herd, I would definitely consider the red does, and I like the 2 Savannah's from this picture that are just to the left of the red girls.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats funny..how we pick different ones. From the original pictures..to me the traditional doe..and the red boer.clise to her.have nice butt coverage, level backs and atent as.posty as the other.less.butt covered red. As far as Savannah..the last picture has 2 Savannah does to the far right. I dont see them in the other pictures. But they have more meat coverage than the others. Their arent any head on shots to see width of chest. So just guessing by these shots.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thats funny..how we pick different ones. From the original pictures..to me the traditional doe..and the red boer.clise to her.have nice butt coverage, level backs and atent as.posty as the other.less.butt covered red. As far as Savannah..the last picture has 2 Savannah does to the far right. I dont see them in the other pictures. But they have more meat coverage than the others. Their arent any head on shots to see width of chest. So just guessing by these shots.


It is interesting what we like/dislike and why. I like the red does because overall they look to be in best condition, they are bigger, and probably a little older than the traditional. I like the traditional, but from the overhead look I just prefer the look of the red does, they look to be thicker front to back, better shoulder, rib and butt from that top angle. Again just preference since poster mentioned only wanting 2 Boers, otherwise I would have selected the reds & traditional.

I'm going to guess those Savannah does on the right are moms not for sale since poster said doelings 3-4 months otherwise those does would have been my pick for Savannah. But since they aren't I really like the two in the pic I pointed out above. They are slightly comparable to the red does. Again, JMO. I just really like the looks of those 2 red does from this herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I love it! How we each like a liitle different. I look at what I think.my buck will improve on in the.offspring. And what I feel I need from a doe. 
Where @HoosierShadow bucks are already amazing..and her herd of does are amazing also! So..she can.pick them!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I like the red ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I like the red ones.


I'm not only looking at conformation, but minerals as well. These girls look to be in the best condition and I'd want to breed them for those aspects.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I really like the red kids too but I love color so I wasn’t sure if I liked them best because I’m biased. I’m waiting to here back about their teat structure. But I’ll probably go and look at them in person this weekend.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Okay I've heard back about their teats. Please let me know if this info changes anyone's opinion.

K14 is the largest Savana doe that is still available. She is in pictures 8 and 9 on the far left. Her teats are 2x2.

K7 is the only roan Savanna. Her teats are 2x1.

K6 is the twin of K7. She is the smallest of the available Savannas. She is next to the traditional in most of the pictures. Her teats are 2x1.

K13 is the traditional Boer. Her teats are 2x1.

191 is one of the red boers. Her teats are 1x1.

K8 is the other red doe and from the pictures was my favorite. They sent me a picture of her teats and I'd like everyone's advice on her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

In my area..that looks like a split teat..disqualifier from.show..and is hereditary. I would take 1×2..2×2. Teats..hows the bite on them and the width of the shoulders?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The 1x1 teat is good too. Of course fish teats on any of them are bad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, 1x1 or 1x2 clean teated are the best options. 
Although, if their sire or Dams have bad teats, it can be passed on to the offspring of those does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What a bummer on the red does teat structure  Unless your getting her for a super deal, I would pass. I do wish they had included some side views of her teat structure to show a different angle. It stinks when the nice ones have bad structure.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's a shame they would even consider offering that red doe as a breeding quality animal. That teat structure is abominable. 

I thought it was pretty uncommon in Savannahs to have teat structures other than 1x1 but I must be wrong! Anyhow, a few of those Savannah kids seem pretty boney along the top line. I'd ask what type of deworming and coccidia prevention they do for the goat kids. Any weights available?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the responses and replies! It's been really helpful.

The breeder has been a commercial producer for several years. They are just starting to get into 100% registered Savannas. He admitted to me he doesn't really know a lot about teat structure. They only cull for teats if a mom can't feed her babies. They hadn't checked the teats on any of them until I asked them to.

Their adult animals look nice to me. 
Here are some pictures of the kids with their dams.





































Here are pictures of the Savanna kids' sire.




























The Boer kids have a commercial Boer sire but I don't have any pics of him.


----------

